

If Everything Moves at the Speed of Light, Why Is My Money So Slow? - dataminer
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-30/if-everything-moves-at-the-speed-of-light-why-is-my-money-so-slow-.html

======
barisser
"Banks haven't seen an advantage in speeding that up, even though the lag is
painful for businesses and families."

And

"What the U.S. needs, the Federal Reserve said last month, is an entirely “new
infrastructure” to keep banks connected day, night and through the weekend.
Then last week, the Clearing House, a group owned by the largest banks, said
it would build a real-time payment network. It didn’t specify a time frame or
release cost estimates."

Guys, this exists. It's called Bitcoin. And it's incredibly powerful.

